# 14yr old looking for some C&C



## TeenTog (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello! I've been a long time browser, sometimes poster. While I've posted some individual sets before, I'd Like to put out what I think represents my best work (in landscapes, anyway). Any and all constructive criticism welcome!

Thanks,
TeenTog

Take a look at my blog over at www.teentog.com


----------



## TeenTog (Nov 28, 2013)

A couple more


----------



## takesome1 (Nov 28, 2013)

Nice color on the Grand Prismatic. I like it.

The Fountain I think if you used a graduated nd filter so you could get more detail in the fountain would have helped. Also a wider lens or farther back, which I know is hard on the Fountain because it is so wide and when you get wide you tend to get the road or the seating in the shot. Plus as you may be figuring out landscape is all about timing. I have a shot of the fountain with a beautiful clouded red sunset and it had just went off and was still flowing. It is unfortunate we do not have more time.

Overall well done.


----------



## Click (Nov 28, 2013)

Great shots. 8) Nicely done TeenTog.


----------



## Vossie (Nov 28, 2013)

Well done.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 29, 2013)

The first 3 images of the first set are AWESOME! ... the sky in image 9877, from the second set, is cropped a bit too much ... might have looked better with a bit more of the sky, better yet only the landscape without the sky would have looked even better ... but its an awesome image, only the sky is a bit out of place.
BTW, AWESOME work for someone so young as you ... I would've been on cloud nine if I had made those images when I was 14. Fantastic Job Teen Tog.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Nov 29, 2013)

14 years?
Anyway: very nice work!
Regards, alexanderferdinand, 48. ;D


----------



## IMG_0001 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hello,

Here are a few comments reflecting nothing more than my opinions, so take them for what they're worth...

First I would like to say that, globally if feel like you are doing a good job, particularly for someone 14yo.

Nevertheless since you asked for critics I won't be complescent. I don't find the color ones to look natural, a bit too yellow here or green there, sometimes overly saturated. The nice thing is that this is easily corrected if you shoot RAW. You can even make variations on the theme with different renderings to suit different moods.

Otherwise, I think you might have been able to use the boats reflections to reinforce the first picture a bit.

I quite like 9818 however.

So keep shooting and keep posting.

Best regards


----------



## Zen (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi Teentog,

Generally very nice shots. I especially like #8488, the monotone, which to me looks perfect, and #0750, the misty hillside. But I agree with a previous poster - that some of your colors are off. Image #0235 and #0303, both Tetons, are pink tinged and detract from the overall effect. Likewise, #6091 is green tinged and #9877 is too orangy. You should be able to fix them easily with very minor corrections in any of the PP programs available.

All in all, great shots. Congrats and keep shooting.

Zen


----------



## TeenTog (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the feedback! 



> I don't find the color ones to look natural, a bit too yellow here or green there, sometimes overly saturated. The nice thing is that this is easily corrected if you shoot RAW. You can even make variations on the theme with different renderings to suit different moods.



IMG_001-
Thanks for pointing that out. I've thought that I may have some color accuracy issues with my laptop, so I should check on fixing that. I do shoot RAW, but until I look into the color issue I'll slightly desaturate the images, and adjust color temp


----------



## IMG_0001 (Nov 30, 2013)

TeenTog said:


> Thanks everyone for the feedback!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome, 
By the way, I also have an old Nikkormat EL-2 (I think it was also sold as Nikon) that I like to shoot now and then. How do you like yours?


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 30, 2013)

Great shots, all of them, you really have an eye for composition
if you're only 14 you're gonna go far


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 30, 2013)

Not bad but nothing that really strikes me in this set. That last photo looks like a Ansel Adams frame but I don't blame you for taking it. I would have done the same. 

You are better than most adults and with some refinement in style, you can make striking but different images from everyone else.


----------



## TeenTog (Nov 30, 2013)

> By the way, I also have an old Nikkormat EL-2 (I think it was also sold as Nikon) that I like to shoot now and then. How do you like yours?



I love it! Having never really been in much contact with film, I like to bring it out occasionally to play with, or bring along on trip to the botanic gardens. It was actually handed down to my by my Grandfather, back from when he used it, so that makes it even more special. 



> That last photo looks like a Ansel Adams frame but I don't blame you for taking it. I would have done the same.



Right on! The Ansel Adams photograph taken at Snake River Overlook in the Tetons is one of my all time favorites, so naturally I had to stop by the last time I was out there. It looks a little different nowadays, but it's a really beautiful place.


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 8, 2013)

Compositionally, they work quite well. However, as already mentioned, watch the colour balance and don't oversaturate to the point that the landscape no longer looks real. The first two in particular are shifted towards the green/yellow quite a bit. Also, to ensure you maintain detail, it is vital that you have a steady base, ideally a sturdy tripod. I didn't look at all of them closely, but the ones I did are showing quite a bit of camera shake, despite the low resolution web images. The water shot also looks to have had a lot of noise reduction added, which has smeared all the detail to the point of non-existence. Detail is very important in landscape photography and if you want to progress in that field (not easy to say the least with so many doing it), it is important that you follow a good technique.
Don't get me wrong, they are a good start, but if you want to progress, it is important that any deficiencies are pointed out, so that you can iron them out. Composition is the hardest part to master in many ways with landscape photography and you have made a good job there, now you just have to master the technical side.


----------

